# Serveur SMTP sur MAIL marche pas avec une connexion ADSL alice/Deutschland.



## electricpolaris (25 Janvier 2008)

Cher amis mac/users,

ça fait un moment que j'arrive à recevoir mes e-mails sur MAIL sans problèmes mais je ne peux envoyer d'e-mail parce qu'à chaque fois il me dit que mon serveur smtp de ma connexion internet ne permet pas d'envoyer correctement mes e-mail.
Or j'habite maintenant en Allemagne et ai une connexion Alice adsl allemande donc, et le problème c'est que je peux envoyer mes emails de France (déjà essayé par noos et free) et même de Hongrie où j'ai habité un mois j'ai pu envoyer des e-mail avec un port smtp hongrois qui marchait sans problèmes.
Je connais l'adresse correcte que ALICE-DSL donne pour le serveur d'envoi pour outlook (smtp.alice-dsl.net) j'ai tout cherché, tout essayé, mais je trouve rien sur le port du serveur, si il doit être à 25 ou 110, aucun des deux ne marche.
Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider? Ca va faire en fait des années que je trouve pas de solution à ce problème et un peu marre de recevoir sur MAIL et d'envoyer par les sites "offciciels" !
Merci de m'aider !!!
:rose: 

Eléonora


----------



## Woulouf (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour eléonora,

je dépanne en ce moment même ma soeur qui se trouve à Berlin et qui est connecté avec le meme FAI (Alice)

je n'ai pas encore pu tester la solution suivante que je vais te donner.

D'après que j'ai pu lire avec mes connaissances en allemand vieilles de quelques années, il faut aussi s'authentifier pour envoyer des messages (au meme titre que pour recevoir des messages.)

Donc d'emblée, il faut avoir une adresse email @alice-dsl.net, ca peut paraitre bete mais c'était pas le cas pour ma soeur.

Dans outlook express ( ca doit etre similaire pour Outlook), il faut se rendre dans les paramètres de comptes (Outils -> Comptes).

Ouvrir les propriétés du compte mail Alice.

Donc dans onglet général, renseigner au minimum le nom du compte (choix libre) et les informations utilisateurs.

Se rendre dans l'onglet serveur, 

Si c'est un compte pop3, indiquer en serveur entrant pop3.alice-dsl.net
Si c'est un compte imap, indiquer imap.alice-dsl.net

Renseigner les parametres utilisateurs, adresse email pour l'identifiant et le mot de passe associé au compte mail.
*
*vérifier que le serveur smtp soit  bien smtp.alice-dsl.net

Bon jusque ici, je suppose que tu avais déjà tout ça.

Maintenant et toujours dans la meme fenetre, il faut cocher la ligne mon serveur requiert une authenfication. Ensuite cliquer sur Parametres juste à coté, et choisir "Utiliser des paramètres identiques à ceux du serveur de message pour courrier entrant".

Cliquer sur OK puis se rendre dans l'onglet avancé et vérifier que les lignes de connexions SSL soient décochées et que les ports soient bien respectivement 25 et 110 (smtp et pop3)

Cliquer sur appliquer, OK et Fermer.

Essayer d'envoyer un mail.

----

Bon perso, j'attends que ma soeur ait crée son adresse mail alice pour tester mais tiens moi au courant si ca fonctionne.

Cordialement.


----------



## electricpolaris (9 Février 2008)

Merci Wouluf je commençais à plus avoir d'espoir que quelqu'un soit dans un même cas que moi... et si j'ai des adresses alice.fr ça change rien? Il faut que je me crée une ou que j'utilise une de la connexion internet même si j'envoie pas d'e-mail avec? C'est ça?

merci encore et...........XIN NIAN HAO (Bon nouvel an chinois !)







 http://www.ifjc.org


----------



## Woulouf (9 Février 2008)

Les paramètres  que j'ai donné sont à appliquer pour le compte Alice Allemagne uniquement.

Si d'autres comptes sont présents (Alice Fr ou autres), il suffit de mettre le compte Alice Allemagne par défaut pour que celui ci soit automatiquement utilisé lors des envois d'email.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Février 2008)

Sauf si alice est vraiment à part ( ce qui quin'est pas le cas)

tu mets
en pop l'indicatif pop correspondant à l'adresse email (alice fr , noos , free etc)
( pour que mail aille chercher chez eux les messages)

en smtp ( le service d'envoi) le smtp d'alice allemagne
car c'est alice allemagne qui envoit

Et affiner le réglage
se renseigner - auprès d'abonné  Mac alice allemagne  sur les autres  réglages du smtp ( port  SSL  mode d'authentification) 
chaque FAI a ses manies


----------



## Woulouf (9 Février 2008)

Avec les informations fournies par Alice que j'ai indiqué plus haut, tes infos sur la configuration Pop ne s'appliquent pas dans ce cas précis car le serveur smtp requiert une authentification identique à celle requise par le serveur pop.

Sinon pour Mail, j'ai ceci afin de clarifier les choses (Configuration IMAP).



> Sie können Ihre Alice E-Mails mit jedem Mailprogramm kostenlos über das Internet abrufen. Um Ihre Alice E-Mails über IMAP zu verwalten, ist eine E-Mail-Adresse mit der Endung  *@alice-dsl.net *Voraussetzung - besitzen Sie eine andere Domain, informieren Sie sich über die Einstellungen mit POP3.
> Wir empfehlen eine IMAP-Einrichtung, da dieses Protokoll Funktionen bietet, die in POP3 nicht enthalten sind, u. a. lassen sich potenziell gefährliche E-Mails direkt auf dem Mailserver löschen oder in einen Spamordner verschieben, ohne sie auf den eigenen Rechner zu übertragen.
> Hier erklären wir Ihnen Schritt für Schritt die Einstellungen von IMAP unter MAC OS X 10.5:
> Um ein Konto einzurichten, starten Sie das E-Mail-Programm und wählen im Menü unter *Mail* den Eintrag *Einstellungen*.
> ...



Pour se connecter avec POP3, il faut modifier les paramètres suivants dans Mail/Outlook :



> *POP3: *
> 
> Benutzername: Ihre vollständige E-Mail-Adresse
> Passwort: Ihr Account-Passwort
> ...



En tout cas, j'ai réussi à mettre en place l'email Alice DE pour ma soeur.

Et sur mon pc en france, j'ai configuré le compte sur outlook express et  j'arrive à recevoir et à envoyer des emails avec la méthode que j'ai donné plus haut.


----------



## electricpolaris (13 Février 2008)

Donc si je mets tous ces paramètres... (et mes adresses principales sont en fait que d'ALICE FRANCE) Je ne pourrais plus recevoir d'e-mail sur mes comptes français, sans mettre forcément le pop3 de Alice allemagne avec son smpt allemand aussi?
Parce que j'ai mis déjà le smtp allemand, et tous les réglages, et ça marche jamais, j'ai tout essayé, c'est ça le problème.

J'ai une connexion ALICE allemande, mais j'utilise pas les e-mails d'alice allemagne.
C'est un vrai casse tête...


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

electricpolaris a dit:


> Donc si je mets tous ces paramètres... (et mes adresses principales sont en fait que d'ALICE FRANCE) Je ne pourrais plus recevoir d'e-mail sur mes comptes français, sans mettre forcément le pop3 de Alice allemagne avec son smpt allemand aussi?
> Parce que j'ai mis déjà le smtp allemand, et tous les réglages, et ça marche jamais, j'ai tout essayé, c'est ça le problème.
> 
> J'ai une connexion ALICE allemande, mais j'utilise pas les e-mails d'alice allemagne.
> C'est un vrai casse tête...


non non et non
Le reglage du dessus qui doit sans doute venir d'une FAQ Alice ou d'u forum allemand
s'applique à une adresse email Alice

Si l'adresse est noos , free , alice fr  le pop est celui de noos , free , alice fr
et réglages et écritures tel que  donnés par le gerant du service 
comme partout dans le monde avec tous les FAI et tous les ordis
sinon le mac ne peut pas aller chercher le mail sur le compte
cette partie là ne change pas quelque soit l'endroit
ca reste la même que tu sois connecté via alice fr ou alice de


je reste convaincu que c'est un détail de réglage avancé  smtp qui cloche et c'est tout

sinon en attendant que tu te renseignes ..en Allemagne
chez Alice de , des macusers chez Alice de, forums mac en allemand etc

 prends toi un compte gmail et suis la configuration exacte de leur aide de configuration OSX Mail  ( reglages 100% independants du FAI , qui restent les mêmes que tu sois chez toi , en france ou chez des amis)

non seulement c'est un très bon service
Mais en attendant il peut recevoir et envoyer tes emails alice 
 y compris avec l'adresse alice ( en envoi) si tu passes par leur interface en ligne


----------



## Woulouf (13 Février 2008)

Pour ma soeur, c'est exactement le meme cas.

Elle est en Allemagne, elle a un compte email francais (Free) mais elle voudrait aussi envoyer des emails (donc obligé d'utiliser le compte Alice Allemagne)


J'ai fini sa configuration avec son logiciel de messagerie et tout baigne.

Voila le schema.

1er Compte : Alice Allemagne.
Il a été configuré comme expliqué plus haut mais si tu bloques sur un truc, tu peux demander des détails.

2ème Compte : Free.
Je l'ai configuré comme si elle était en France.
A savoir pop.free.fr pour la reception  et  smtp.free.fr pour l'envoi (inutile en allemagne car ca ne marchera pas mais obligatoire)


Maintenant avec les deux comptes, il faut se débrouiller pour recevoir le mail uniquement sur le compte Free (donc pour toi ca serait le compte alice France) et envoyer du mail uniquement le compte Alice Allemagne.

La solution que j'ai mise en place :
- j'ai indiqué au logiciel de messagerie de ne pas vérifier les nouveaux emails pour le compte Alice Allemagne.

Ainsi, seul le compte Free recevra les nouveaux mails.

- pour l'envoi des mails, j'ai indiqué au logiciel de messagerie de choisir le compte Alice Allemagne comme le compte par défaut (compte principal si tu préfères)
Grace à ca, des que tu rediges un nouveau message, automatiquement ca sera le compte Alice Allemagne qui seras utilisé pour envoyer le mail.


N'hésite pas pour plus de détails, si ca marche pour moi, ca doit marcher pour toi 

Quel est le logiciel de messagerie que tu utilises sous Mac exactement car  tu cites outlook plus haut alors qu'il me semble que sous Mac, ca s'appelle Entourage, non ?


* edit* : après avoir relu, j'ai vu que c'était Mail que tu utilisais. 

En fait pour le compte Alice Allemagne, dans l'onglet "Informations du compte", tu as tout en bas la partie consacrée au serveur d'envoi SMTP. 
Tu cliques sur le bouton réglages du serveur.  
Tu indique l'adresse du serveur (à savoir smtp.alice-dsl.net), tu coches la case "Activer l'authentication" et là tu indiques à nouveau tes identifiants :  xxxxxxx@alice-dsl.net  et le mot de passe de ton compte mail.

Et la normalement, tu devrais etre en mesure d'envoyer du mail avec ton compte alice Allemagne.

J'ai trouvé ça aussi si ca peut aider http://www.configmac.com/configurer-mail.php


----------



## pascalformac (13 Février 2008)

l'avantage de gmail c'est que  tout ca se fait tout seul 

 c'est gmail qui s'occupe de recuperer les emals des autres comptes POP et ce sans   aucune redirection donc aucun changemet dans les intitulés expediteur titre dates et heures d'envoi

il suffit d'indiquer à gmail quels comptes il doit aller voir 

etape 1
indiquer l l'adresse email  à gmail

etape 2 
il n'y a pas d'étape 2
terminé , réglé


----------



## electricpolaris (13 Février 2008)

Ahhhh merci Woulouf et Pascalgrandmanitou... ahh c'est vraiment sympa de répondre, parce que c'est pas la première fois que je demande un service à ce propos !


----------



## electricpolaris (13 Février 2008)

A vrai dire, je ne souhaite pas me créer une adresse google, ça peut paraître étrange, mais je préfère pas, parce que google (gmail..yahoo, et d'autres encore,..) collaborent avec la Chine et autorise le PCC (Parti communiste chinois) à censurer à sa guise ce qui ne va pas dans le sens de sa politique totalitaire et fasciste. Je préfère en connaissance de cause, ne pas utiliser Gmail. . .
De plus je travaille pour la Fédération pour la Justice en Chine (www.ifjc.org), et soutient les milliers de chinois qui se sont retiré du parti communiste et de toutes ses organisations, ainsi que la vérité en ce qui concerne les persécutions envers les pratiquants de Falun Gong et toutes autres minorités (moines tibétains, musulmans ouighours, chrétiens chinois...) La Chine accueille les JO cette année et elle avait promis une amélioration en ce qui concerne les droits de l'Homme, dès 2001/
Mais en 2006 on découvre qu'il y a des camps de concentrations en Chine, où les organes en majorité de pratiquants de Falun Gong vivants, sont "volés" et vendus aux occidentaux et à tous ceux qui sont en attente de greffe. Malheureusement, toutes ces informations sont pas vraiment mis à la lumière et on comprend pourquoi, (cf. quand on voit notre président aller en Chine et amener avec lui la moitié des patrons du CAC 40 pour signer des contrats et même pas faire venir Rama Yade, ça veut tout dire...)

Donc... merci pour tous vos conseils, mais bon, internet est un outil formidable, en ce qui concerne la vérité, elle ne peut être cachée plus longtemps.
Donc, Gmail ou pas Gmail?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Février 2008)

Chacun ses critères de choix 

tiens en passant Alice appartient à Telecom Italia appartenant  à Oivetti elle même appartenant conjointement à Pirelli et Benetton
( que je sache ceux là non plus ne sont pas des anges...)


----------



## electricpolaris (14 Février 2008)

je suis d'accord, que tous sont plus ou moins corrompu, mais je suis pas sûre qu'ils cachent des camps de concentration sur leur territoire en l'an 2008 ... 
Mais c'est pas la question, je te remercie de tous tes conseils Pascal, sincèrement... je vais voir sinon pour ta solution.


----------



## Woulouf (14 Février 2008)

Hello, alors quelles nouvelles ? Où en es tu exactement dans la résolution de ton problème ?


----------



## electricpolaris (10 Mars 2008)

Oui ça y est ça marche avec un autre serveur d'envoi de mon email adresse "professionelle" merci à tous de vos conseils!!!

merci de signer cette pétition très importante pour sauver des vies!


----------



## charleau (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir

Je me permets de upper parce que je voudrais approfondir la question si vous voulez bien.

Je suis exactement dans le même cas que Eléonora il y a un an :

    - j'ai une adresse @aliceadsl.fr
    - j'ai une connexion ADSL chez Alice DE.
    - j'utilise Mail 3.5 Pour Mac OS X (10.5.6)

La solution proposée (recevoir ses mails Alice FR, mais envoyer avec Alice DE)ne me va pas, parce que je ne veux pas que les gens connaissent mon adresse @alice.de. (C'est pas une question de parano, mais de centralisation, enfin bref).

En France, je faisais comme cela quand je connectais mon MacBook chez d'autres personnes : je changeais à chaque fois le smtp pour m'accorder à leur FAI (smtp.free.fr par exemple), procédure que tout le monde (j'imagine) connaît.

[Pourquoi faut-il en passer par là ? Apparemment les FAI interdisent l'envoi d'emails par des serveurs SMTP autres que les leurs (il paraît que c'est une protection anti spam je crois), sauf ceux qui permettent de désactiver ce "filtre" dans les réglages de leur Box.]

Donc en Allemagne je fais pareil, je veux envoyer mes mails @aliceadsl.fr via smtp.alice.de. Mais là, Mail me dit que "l'adresse 'xxx@aliceadsl.fr' de l'expéditeur a été refusée par le serveur smtp.alice.de". Le méchant !

Après consultation de Alice DE, ceux-ci prétendent ne pas pratiquer bloquer les smtp des autres ("Aus technischer Sicht wird von Alice weder der Versand noch der Empfang von Mails über fremde Plattformen behindert"). Pour en avoir le coeur net, je me crée une adresse @web.de, je l'ajoute dans mes comptes de Mail, avec les réglages pop.web.de et smtp.web.de. O miracle ! Les mails sont envoyés ! Donc Alice DE ne bloque effectivement pas les SMTP des copains.

Donc, je me dis chouette, je vais pouvoir utiliser smtp.aliceadsl.fr !! Hé ben non !! Mail pédale dans la semoule pendant plusieurs minutes, pour me dire enfin : "" !!

Ma conclusion : c'est Alice FR qui ne veut pas qu'on accède à son serveur SMTP si on n'est pas connecté sur Alice FR (ce qui s'avère assez compliqué depuis l'Allemagne, gniark gniark...)



Ai-je raison ? J'espère que non, ça voudrait dire que tout espoir est perdu ! (il reste le webmail mais le but est précisément d'éviter...)
Ah au fait pour compléter, j'ai fait les expériences suivantes, aucune n'a fonctionné :
     - envoyer des mails @aliceadsl.fr via smtp.alice.de (c'est ce que j'ai décrit plus haut)
     - envoyer des mails @aliceadsl.fr via smtp.aliceadsl.fr (idem)
     - envoyer des mails @aliceadsl.fr via smtp.web.de
     - envoyer des mails @alice.de via smtp.web.de
     - envoyer des mails @web.de via smtp.alice.de
Les expériences ont été faites chaque fois en double : une fois avec authentification auprès du serveur SMTP, une fois sans. Même résultat négatif dans chaque cas de figure.

Cependant il reste une lueur d'espoir... La dernière intervention sur ce sujet était :
"Oui ça y est ça marche avec un autre serveur d'envoi de mon email adresse "professionelle""
Certains serveurs SMTP accepteraient-ils donc d'envoyer des courriels @aliceadsl.fr ? Si oui, vous en connaissez ??

Voili voilou, j'espère que vous avez eu plaisir à me lire... En tous cas moi j'aurai plaisir à lire vos réponses ! ;-)

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

Postausgangsserver (SMTP): *smtp.alice-dsl.net*


----------



## charleau (29 Janvier 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> Postausgangsserver (SMTP): *smtp.alice-dsl.net*



Hélas... il y a aussi
    - smtp.alice.de
    - smtp.hansenet.de
    - out.alice-dsl.net
    - smtp.alice-dsl.net

...et je les ai tous essayés, aucun ne marche...
mon adresse allemande étant bien @alice.de, je ne peux pas utiliser les autres SMTP.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2009)

certainement une affaire toute de bete de réglages avancés

intitulés , port ,authentification SSL


----------

